# Auto Finesse Tripple



## Templar

Just got me some Auto Finesse Triple to try out on my black roadster and looking forward to trying it out when the weather permits.
Suppose to Polish, fill and protect in one shot. Ideal I thought for the weekend warrior. Will finish it off with a coat of Auto Finesse Tough Coat for some durability.

Anyone given it a go yet ?


----------



## Audiphil

Hi let us know how you get on with it please as I would be I treated to know.

Thanks


----------



## Templar

Audiphil said:


> Hi let us know how you get on with it please as I would be I treated to know.
> 
> Thanks


Will do.. 
My paintwork is pretty good to start with really but will be interesting to see how good this stuff is. Price is quite favourable too.


----------



## rossored

I've been thinking about getting some Auto finesse triple for mine which is also black !!

John in sunny Rugeley .


----------



## ian222

Doubt you will go wrong with that stuff, meant to be v good.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Best products I have ever used


----------



## Templar

Will let you all know how I get on. Hopefully I cans get a decent cleaning sesh done before EvenTT13.


----------



## johnwh

Good Evening, will be interesting to see how it goes.
I just bought some from PB to try, but haven't got
round to using it yet, been so busy.


----------



## darylbenfield

Yep use some sealant afterwards


----------



## ian222

Why sealant as opposed to a wax Daryl?


----------



## Templar

johnwh said:


> Good Evening, will be interesting to see how it goes.
> I just bought some from PB to try, but haven't got
> round to using it yet, been so busy.


As the product is supposed to be a 3 in 1 affair I thought it might be good for the painted areas under the bonnet and above the wings and around the edges of the boot lid. These for me are a PITA for getting watermarks.


----------



## Templar

ian222 said:


> Why sealant as opposed to a wax Daryl?


I think Auto Finesse Tough Coat is a sealant. This is recommended to lay over the top of Tipple. Some have tried other products on top and reported back saying 'doesn't last more than 3 washes'. It manifested that the product he was using to seal over Triple had a slight solvent content.

Ian, what's your favourite product to finish with ?


----------



## Templar

Here found this on detailing world,

•	A Polymer sealant (or Synthetic wax) utilises an amino-functional silicone to provides better protection from heat radiation, has a melting point of 350.0F and ultra violet light (UV-B) photosynthesis (fading) as the polymers oxidize, providing a sacrificial coating. It also provides better durability than an organic wax and it exhibits high a very high light reflective value (LRV) similar to a bright mirror like shine that some say is sterile (subjective)

•	An Organic wax utilizes a solvent to soften and provide spread ability; it appears (subjective) to have a deeper more refined colour and vibrancy (subjective) as well as a depth and warmth, creating a shine that looks more natural. An organic wax provides limited resistance to acid attack from bird excrement, industrial fallout and alkaline minerals from sprinklers by acting as a sacrificial coating. Organic wax doesn't contain any natural ultra violet radiation inhibitors and has a melting point of 180.0F. Organic wax doesn't form a bond to the paint surface like a nano or polymer, but instead forms a hard shell. Without the sacrificial coating provided by a car wax, your vehicle's paint finish will quickly oxidize and deteriorate.


----------



## darylbenfield

Templar said:


> johnwh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Evening, will be interesting to see how it goes.
> I just bought some from PB to try, but haven't got
> round to using it yet, been so busy.
> 
> 
> 
> As the product is supposed to be a 3 in 1 affair I thought it might be good for the painted areas under the bonnet and above the wings and around the edges of the boot lid. These for me are a PITA for getting watermarks.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a handy product for these areas.


----------



## darylbenfield

ian222 said:


> Why sealant as opposed to a wax Daryl?


You could use a wax, but the sealant will bond better to Tripple. Tripple's sealant properties will last better on areas such as door shuts etc which aren't exposed very often rather than a bonnet for example.

If your using Tripple deffo seal it afterwards to keep Tripple locked in. You could use Tough Coat or Power Seal.


----------



## Templar

Well I gave it a go today to see what its limits are. Now baring in mind the cost which is around £8 you need to be realistic with your expectations.
This is what I did;
Washed dried and a quick clay. Using the DA speed set at 1.5 and a 6" finishing pad primed with Triple, not to impressed, just not enough working time with the product. Tried doing a smaller area and slowest speed, I just couldn't get on with it. It was also dusty.
Trying Triple on a yellow applicator pad was a different story. Superb for areas like around the rear number plate, mirror housings and door shuts. Even shifting and giving a nice shine to the tops of the wings under the bonnet.
Now being more impressed at this point on how best to use it, thought I'd try it on the lower sections of the front bumper and sills. Again, great. Easy on, quick rub over then wipe straight off leaving a nice deep shine.

Conclusion then. Great value for money and very easy to use if done by hand. I personally do not think it has enough cutting power for hard paints as on Audi's but has nice filling properties for less than perfect paint. It leaves a nice shine with good depth for a polish and wax combo. This is a great product for awkward areas as mentioned earlier, places not easily cleaned with a machine and I will continue to use it for this alone.

As for panel polishing I still prefer to use my existing 2-3 step products along with my DA because it doesn't take me that long to do. For some of you who don't use a machine I can genuinely recommend this product for hand polishing/cleaning because its easy to use and gives good results. 
For those who do use a machine polisher this product is still worth getting for cleaning the awkward areas. As for longevity of finish I'll have to get back to you on that.

Hope this has been a little informative, would like to hear other members experiences with colours other than pearl black.


----------



## darylbenfield

Good write up


----------



## Templar

Thanks, will keep you all informed on how it lasts. My guess is it'll need some protection on top.


----------



## Templar

Tripple on the left, just washed, dried and clayed on the right.

Not too easy to capture on a camera phone but you can see a little more depth to the area treated with Tripple on the left.


----------



## Templar

The one side finished with dodo blue velvet just as the rain raised its ugly head.


----------



## ian222

I believe its not suitable for da or rotary machines. So polished bliss say anyway only hand use. Would explain your troubles.


----------



## Templar

ian222 said:


> I believe its not suitable for da or rotary machines. So polished bliss say anyway only hand use. Would explain your troubles.


Yeah for sure its working time is too short. By hand, its a great product for the money. Just got a few water marks off my wheels with it. So easy on and off. Definatley worth having a bottle in your kit.


----------



## Templar

Bonnet shut before

Bonnet shut after a few minute rub with Tipple


----------



## Audiphil

Like it, reason why I asking is I will be giving mine a full polish next weekend ready for Event TT, not having Marco saying its dirty.


----------



## darylbenfield

Great work above!


----------



## Templar

Audiphil said:


> Like it, reason why I asking is I will be giving mine a full polish next weekend ready for Event TT, not having Marco saying its dirty.


Yeah its good stuff, me personally would rather run the DA over the car with some polish and then a wax or sealant. Would still be quicker than a one shot pass by hand. Plus I'm getting older now and my fingertips can't handle it anymore. :?

I'm coming to EvenTT13 so will bring the bottle of Tripple with me so others can have a go on their car if they wish. Fingers crossed for nice weather.


----------



## forest

It will be good to have a chat about this, nice write up. It might be a useful addition to the cupboard for the little difficult areas. I have been using Menzerna compounds with the DA, but am thinking of giving the Megs microfibre system a try out


----------



## Templar

forest said:


> It will be good to have a chat about this, nice write up. It might be a useful addition to the cupboard for the little difficult areas. I have been using Menzerna compounds with the DA, but am thinking of giving the Megs microfibre system a try out


I have used quite a few Megs products found them pretty good for the money. Ultimate Quick Detailer is one of my favourites. Wash, dry off then spray on and wipe off, do it every time I wash the car. Quick easy and effective, beads nicely for a detailer too.

Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?


----------



## forest

Templar said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good to have a chat about this, nice write up. It might be a useful addition to the cupboard for the little difficult areas. I have been using Menzerna compounds with the DA, but am thinking of giving the Megs microfibre system a try out
> 
> 
> 
> I have used quite a few Megs products found them pretty good for the money. Ultimate Quick Detailer is one of my favourites. Wash, dry off then spray on and wipe off, do it every time I wash the car. Quick easy and effective, beads nicely for a detailer too.
> 
> Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?
Click to expand...

I do use that, got a 5l one from polished bliss, cracking stuff. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Templar said:


> The one side finished with dodo blue velvet just as the rain raised its ugly head.


I put some DoDo Juice Blue Velvet on my car for the first time the other weekend over a coat of Megs DA Microfibre Finishing Wax thinking it'd be a good final coat - disappointed on its lack of water beading after a few drops of rain (luckily as I was doing it.) :? 
Obviously not a final coat, so had to finish off with some old AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection i had in the back of a cupboard to seal it, which came up quite nicely! 

Megs DA Microfibre system is pretty easy to use and gives pretty good results. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar

Gave it a quick once over with Megs Ultimate Quik Wax to seal the Blue Velvet. Come up reasonably well. Only wax it around twice year but Megs detail it after every wash as per previous post of mine. Usually use Farecla G3 High Gloss for a final finish. Have you tried it ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I use Ultimate Detailer after a wash too - nice quick finish and great shine.

Got some G3 bottles too, though only used the stuff once on a scrap panel I got from a scrapyard to try out my Megs DA before touching the TT (foam pads rather than Megs Microfibre system). Scrap panel came up quite well (quite heavy swirling), but a mate who details for a living didn't recon it too much (too abrasive he thought), so not used it since. But if your door panel's anything to go by I might have to give it another go.


----------



## Templar

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I use Ultimate Detailer after a wash too - nice quick finish and great shine.
> 
> Got some G3 bottles too, though only used the stuff once on a scrap panel I got from a scrapyard to try out my Megs DA before touching the TT (foam pads rather than Megs Microfibre system). Scrap panel came up quite well (quite heavy swirling), but a mate who details for a living didn't recon it too much (too abrasive he thought), so not used it since. But if your door panel's anything to go by I might have to give it another go.


Only ever used the G3 High Gloss Wax mate in a tub. Looks hard and amber in colour but as soon as you touch it, it seems to melt. Dead quick to go all over the car applied with the DA with a nice thin even coat, leave it 15-30 mins wipes off nice with little or no dust.
Happy days. Looking to try some higher end wax soon though, something like Auto Finesse Illusion.


----------



## jamman

Templar said:


> Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?


Please seek me out on Neils stand (Norfolk Performance Cars) as I would love some advice because I know sweet F.A. about polishing waxing claying or whatever you call it. (please)


----------



## ian222

James, you wont get that back to red mate.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> James, you wont get that back to red mate.


Throws Ian a "Paddington Bear" stare from DARKEST PERU :twisted: [smiley=argue.gif]

Very true though


----------



## Templar

jamman said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please seek me out on Neils stand (Norfolk Performance Cars) as I would love some advice because I know sweet F.A. about polishing waxing claying or whatever you call it. (please)
Click to expand...

Hi James, will pop over for a chat for sure. I don't know lots about today's products but can tell you what I do know and some old skill tips if you like.
Your car is looking mint in the pic do you normally have someone detail it for you ?


----------



## jamman

Templar said:


> Hi James, will pop over for a chat.
> Your car is looking mint in the pic do you normally have someone detail it for you ?


That was a year ago mate many crap washes since then


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please seek me out on Neils stand (Norfolk Performance Cars) as I would love some advice because I know sweet F.A. about polishing waxing claying or whatever you call it. (please)
Click to expand...

Whatever you do don't mistake him for me.. I am the good looking one :wink:


----------



## Templar

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I use Ultimate Detailer after a wash too - nice quick finish and great shine.
> 
> Got some G3 bottles too, though only used the stuff once on a scrap panel I got from a scrapyard to try out my Megs DA before touching the TT (foam pads rather than Megs Microfibre system). Scrap panel came up quite well (quite heavy swirling), but a mate who details for a living didn't recon it too much (too abrasive he thought), so not used it since. But if your door panel's anything to go by I might have to give it another go.


Just for info Bart, try some Scholl Concepts S17 cutting compound. I think this is a great compound for polishing swirls and scratches out. It has what's called 'diminishing abrasives' which means the cutting oxides in the paste gradually get smaller and smaller the more you work it. Saves you having lots of different cutting compounds and the final finish is good. Its got a good open time (doesn't dry too quick) and is good for hard coat paints like on Audi's. 
If you think it needs it you can always finish of with some 3M Finesse It. Can use your fave glaze and sealant after for a nice job well done.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

The 'diminishing abrasives' is the same principle as the G3 polishes use, and what I used on the scrapyard panel - G3 polish, Megs cutting pad and v220 DA brought it up a treat (quite a high mirror finish). Actually, that panels been sitting in the garden behind the garage for a year - might have to dig it out and see how it's doing...

Not sure if I'd need to use it on the TT now as the paints in reasonable nick apart from quite a few small stone chips and the remnants of a few deep scratches (not much i can do about them, and not sure much clear coat I have left to attempt to get them out). Best I can do now is look to have a respray to get those out, and think I have a good contact for one from a VDub guy at work.

If anyone's _really_ interested in detailing, I can recommend visiting the Waxstock detailing show in Peterborough the Sunday-week after EvenTT. http://www.waxstock.com/ 
Last year was the first year it was on, and this year promises to be bigger and better then, er, last year. (But leave the credit card at home!!)


----------



## Templar

I know mate..its deadly taking the card with you to these places. I start getting excited (sad I know) but can't help it. Generally have the misses with me to keep a dampener on things..haha


----------



## Templar

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will bring some of this with me too if you want to give it a try ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please seek me out on Neils stand (Norfolk Performance Cars) as I would love some advice because I know sweet F.A. about polishing waxing claying or whatever you call it. (please)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you do don't mistake him for me.. I am the good looking one :wink:
Click to expand...

I might recognise you Neil, from the pic in the TTOC mag... Will you still be wearing that cardi ?


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Whatever you do don't mistake him for me.. I am the good looking one :wink:












Badger Bill, Me and shiny forehead Neil C


----------



## Templar

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do don't mistake him for me.. I am the good looking one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badger Bill, Me and shiny forehead Neil C
Click to expand...

Haha... That's wicked that is.. 'Chuckle'
Don't be surprised if he comes back at ya with one


----------



## neilc

Damn where is that picture of James asleep in the car with a sausage roll when I need it... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Templar said:


> Haha... That's wicked that is.. 'Chuckle'
> Don't be surprised if he comes back at ya with one


There's plenty and I know which one he will show


----------



## Templar

This is funny... Who's going to get the lowest blow in ?


----------



## forest

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do don't mistake him for me.. I am the good looking one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badger Bill, Me and shiny forehead Neil C
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, now I won't get the names mixed up when I pop over to chat about coilies. I can bore you with DA polisher stuff as well if you want :wink:


----------



## jamman

forest said:


> Thanks for that, now I won't get the names mixed up when I pop over to chat about coilies. I can bore you with DA polisher stuff as well if you want :wink:


More the merrier cheers


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, now I won't get the names mixed up when I pop over to chat about coilies. I can bore you with DA polisher stuff as well if you want :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> More the merrier cheers
Click to expand...

I'd be quite interested in listening in on this, I think I know about as much as James by the sound of it 

John


----------



## Templar

Your welcome to join in Duggy, everyone's input helps :wink:


----------



## sussexbythesea

Templar said:


> Just got me some Auto Finesse Triple to try out on my black roadster and looking forward to trying it out when the weather permits.
> Suppose to Polish, fill and protect in one shot. Ideal I thought for the weekend warrior. Will finish it off with a coat of Auto Finesse Tough Coat for some durability.
> 
> Anyone given it a go yet ?


I've started to use AF Tripple that I picked up recently and just finshing off with some wax over the top, I might put another wax layer on but I'll wait until I get it outside. All applied with sponge applicators and hand polished off.
Easy to apply and clean off and seems to be improving the depth of shine.


----------



## Templar

So it works well on other colours too... That's a nice finish you've got there mate 8)


----------



## sussexbythesea

Templar said:


> So it works well on other colours too... That's a nice finish you've got there mate 8)


Thanks....yep seems to be working well on my Avus, just need to get it out of the garage to get to the otherside


----------



## darylbenfield

[/quote]

Looking good!


----------



## sussexbythesea

darylbenfield said:


> [Looking good!


Thanks...I'm enjoying using the product and seeing the results


----------



## johnwh

Good Evening, have been using Auto Finesse Tripple and wax, but very little
sun here lately. Pictures don't do the finish justice.
So wet look for silver, really surprised.
Soon as we get some better conditions, I will get some
pics with camera rather than dodgy mobile...


----------



## sussexbythesea

Nice work with the Tripple John,

I actually think Avus shows off better out of the direct sun :roll:

Car looks great 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Good work!


----------



## sevy

Hi all,

The results from AF Tripple look impressive from the pics on this thread, so am thinking of trying it myself on my Sepang Blue RS. Has anyone used this product on blue paintwork? I'm a detailing novice but understand that different products work better for different colours, so does anyone know if this product is worth using on a blue car?

Cheers in advance...


----------



## darylbenfield

Will be fine on blue, should book that in with me haha


----------



## sevy

darylbenfield said:


> Will be fine on blue


Thanks for the confirmation Daryl...



darylbenfield said:


> should book that in with me haha


I'll send you a PM shortly... :wink:


----------



## darylbenfield

No worries!


----------



## Matt B

I have ordered some of this from AF along with a few other bits n bobs but it wont get here till Monday 

Look forward to getting the beast looking shiny


----------

